# شرح توصيل كارت ميمورى mmc,sd بالميكرو ... وطريقة برمجته



## بحبك يامصر (22 أبريل 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
قبل بداية الدرس ...أحب أقول لكل واحد في هذا المنتدى العظيم ....أرجوكم أرجوكم ....لا تحتفظوا بمعلوماتكم لأنفسكم ....حتى تتميزوا على الآخرين :58: ....ويجب أن تعلموا أن هؤلاء الآخرين هم إخوتك العرب ....فلنتعاون ونتميز على الآخرين وهم الغرب:15: .....

سأقوم بشرح كيفية توصيل كارت ميمورى من نوع MMC أو SD بالميكروكونترولر وبرمجته ......
حيث كثيرا نقف أمام هذه العقبة أثناء تنفيذ مشروع ....يعتمد على عرض الكثير من البيانات والملفات وتسجيلها وحذفها .... إلخ
سأقوم بشرح الفصل الأول .... وسنكمل باقي الدروس على حسب طلب الأعضاء ولو كان الموضوع موجود سابقا أرجو إبلاغى حتى اتوقف عن الشرح ....

الفصل الأول :

كارت الذاكرة أو الفلاش ميمورى ....يعتبر من أرخص واصغر اجهزة الذاكرة ...والتى تستعمل الان بشكل واسع فى الكثير من الاجهزة الصغيرة 
أولا يمكنك شراء اى كارت ميمورى ....مثلا سنستخدم فى شرحنا الان كارت من نوع MicroSD واحد جيجا بايت .... 
يمكنك ايضا لحام بينات فى الكارت كما فى الصورة حتى تسهل عليك وضعه فى لوحة الاختبار Breadboard 






يجب ان تعلم ان ليس هناك اى مؤشر يوضح لك هل الكارت تم توصيله بالميكرو او لا ...ولكن سنقوم بذلك فى البرمجة حتى يتعرف الميكرو على الكارت ويقوم بعملية test او اختبار لتوصيل الكارت او حدوث خطاء فى القراءة ....
والان سنتعرف على بينات التوصيل للكارت كما فى الصورة 





1- أول بين PIN لدينا هنا هو MOSI وهو مايعرف ب (Master Out Slave In)
دائما كنا نوصل الهارد ديسك الاساسى على انه ماسترmaster والهارد ديسك الفرعى على انه إسلاف slave .... اما بالنسبة لهذا البين PIN فى الكارت فهو سلاف slave أما كلمة ماستر هنا فهى تشير الى الجهاز المولد للساعة ...وبالطبع هو الميكروكونترولر ...حيث ان البيانات ستخرج من الميكرو الى الكارت عبر هذا البين ....
ويوصل هذا البين فى MOSI للميكرو ...... ويعرف ب (D1)
*ملحوظة :* لاتقوم بالتوصيل الان حتى ننتهى من الشرح ....حيث سيتم شرح دائرة التوصيل فيما بعد .... حتى لا تتلف شىء ...


2- ثانى PIN لدينا هنا هو MISO (Master In Slave Out) ولاحظ الاختلاف بينه وبين البين الاول ....ستجدهم عكس بعضهم ...حيث فى هذا البين ....يكون الكارت هو الماستر master والميكرو هو الاسلاف Slave حيث تنتقل البيانات من الكارت الى الميكرو .....ويوصل فى ال MISO للميكرو .....ويعرف باسم (DO)

3- ثالث بين لدينا هو SCK وهو الخاص ب Clock ويوصل ب SCK للميكرو ويعرف ب (CLK)

4- رابع بين PIN هو CS والذى يعرف بالبين الاختيارى ...حيث ان الكارت يقوم بعمل تنبيه اثناء نقل البيانات الى الميكرو لنظام ال SPI ....عندما يكون البين منخفضا... وعندما يكون البين عالى يقوم بتجاهل هذه البيانات ...
ويوصل فى البورت B3 للميكرو ...او اى بين اخر ولكن يجب تعريفه اثناء البرمجة 
... يجب عليك توصيل مقاومة سحب على هذا البين .... انا مثلا استخدمت مقاومة 10 كيلو اوم .... وتعمل بشكل جيد 

5- خامس بين GND...والذى لايحتاج لشرح ....وهو واضح وصريح جدا من اسمه .....الى الارضى :73:

6- سادس بين 3.3v+ وهو ايضا واضح وصريح مثل اخوه ...ويوصل بجهد 3.3 فولت ...حيث يكون هو المصدر الكهربائى للكارت :19:

الان انتهينا من الفصل الاول ....فى شرح الكارت ....وسنكمل باقى الشرح باذن الله ...حسب رغبتكم .....حيث سنشرح عملية التوصيل فى الدائرة وعملية البرمجة ...والاوامر المستخدمة لبرمجة الكارت ...وتنفيذ امثلة ....حتى يكون الشرح وافى......

اتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق والنجاح .....يا أجمل مهندسين عرب:56: ​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 أبريل 2011)

اخى
مجهود كبير و شكرا جزيلا و نتمنى الاستمرار فقط توجد ملاحظات عليه أرجو مراعاتها
1- كل مكون الكترونى له عدة أطراف يتبع نسق قياسى فى الترتيب وهذه الذاكرة لها نسقها الخاص ولم يذكر فى الشرح
2- تقول الطرف الأول و تتحدث عن الثالث والثانى و تتحدث عن قبل الأخير وهذا مربك للقارئ
3- الإلتزام بالترقيم الأصلى هام جدا فى متابعة الشرح من مصادر أخرى
4- أهملت طرفين مهمين جدا فى نقل البيانات فى النسق السريع ذو 4 بت وهما الطرف أقصى اليمين و أقصى اليسار رقمى 8،9
هذا موقع يشرح هذه الأطراف و يضع الترقيم الصحيح للأطراف
http://pinouts.ru/Memory/sdcard_pinout.shtml
شكرا على المجهود و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك و ننتظر التكملة


----------



## بحبك يامصر (22 أبريل 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> مجهود كبير و شكرا جزيلا و نتمنى الاستمرار فقط توجد ملاحظات عليه أرجو مراعاتها
> 1- كل مكون الكترونى له عدة أطراف يتبع نسق قياسى فى الترتيب وهذه الذاكرة لها نسقها الخاص ولم يذكر فى الشرح
> 2- تقول الطرف الأول و تتحدث عن الثالث والثانى و تتحدث عن قبل الأخير وهذا مربك للقارئ
> ...


شكرا لك اخى ماجد على ملاحظاتك .... ...لكن ارجوك سامحنى فهذه اول مشاركة لى على النت  
بالنسبة للملاحظة الاولى ....
1- فعلا يجب وضع النسق القياسى فى الترتيب ....وساقوم بالتعديل 
2- الملاحظة الثانية فعلا انا كنت اكتب ولا انظر للصورة ...لذلك رتبتهم حسب ذاكرتى ....اسف على ذلك...
3- عندك حق ممكن للقارىء أن يرتبك عندما يبحث عن مصدر اخر للشرح
4- بالنسبة للطرفين ...ساعدل الموضوع ....وساعيد الترتيب الصحيح من الرابط الذى وضعته 
وساحاول الشرح بطريقة مفصلة وليست سريعه ...... 
اشكرك على تشجيعى ... واتمنى ان يستفيد الاعضاء من الموضوع


----------



## عبدالقيوم (22 أبريل 2011)

*رائعون انتم اخوتي في الله اتمنى ان تفيدونا اكثر وشكرا لكم جميعا (زكاة العلم نشره)*


----------



## حسام أنور (30 أبريل 2011)

شكراا على مجهودك وأريد باقى الشرح للضرورة فى مشروع با ستخدام sd card


----------



## #MAAM# (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي .......... متابعينك ومستنيين بقية الدروس


----------

